# You look cold! Here, put this on.



## Oceanboy

Hello friends,

I would like to express this in German but I’m having trouble with the translation:

Hey, Mary. You look cold !
Here, put this (coat, Handtuch, Bettdecke, etc) on.

Hey, Mary. Du siehst kalt aus ???
Hier, tu dir dies über!

Than you so much for your help.


----------



## Kajjo

_Hey, Mary, du siehst aus, als ob dir kalt wäre!
Willst du dir X überziehen / umhängen?_


----------



## Oceanboy

Thank you Kajjo for your quick reply!
Wow, that looks very long just to say that you look cold !
I have to learn it by heart now!
What about “here, put this on”?
Would it be wrong to use “tu dies dir über”??


----------



## Demiurg

Oceanboy said:


> Wow, that looks very long just to say that you look cold !


What about a simple question: _Ist dir kalt?_



Oceanboy said:


> What about “here, put this on”?
> Would it be wrong to use “tu dies dir über”??


"übertun" is regional (colloquial?), I never would say this. And the word order is wrong.

_Hier, zieh dir das über. _


----------



## bearded

Wie wäre es mit
_Hey Mary, du frierst doch! Hier, zieh das an.
?_


----------



## elroy

How about

_Dir ist wohl/bestimmt kalt! _


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> How about
> 
> _Dir ist wohl/bestimmt kalt! _


Die Version mit ›wohl‹ gefällt mir besser. Mit ›bestimmt‹ hört es sich mehr nach einer nüchternen Überlegung an. Hier ist es kalt, also friert Mary bestimmt, es kann kaum anders sein.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Die Version mit ›wohl‹ gefällt mir besser.





Demiurg said:


> Hier, zieh dir das über.





bearded said:


> Hier, zieh das an.



oder "Häng / leg dir das um!"


----------



## Kajjo

Für mich klingen all die Vorschläge wie falsche Übersetzungen. Im Amerikanischen werden viel mehr solcher Imperative verwendet als im Deutschen. Wir lernen das allenfalls jetzt aus synchronisierten Filmen, aber wirklich idiomatisch finde ich das nicht.

Man müsste schon sehr eng befreundet sein, um solche Imperative zu verwenden. Normalerweise würde man doch eher fragen "Ist dir kalt? Möchtest du dir was überziehen? Soll ich dir meine Jacke leihen? Soll ich dir eine Fleecejacke holen?" oder irgend so was. Aber wer sagt dann einfach "Hier! Zieh das über!" Wir sind doch nicht beim Militär.

Mir fällt das zunehmend öfter auf, dass Amerikanismen hier einfach übersetzt werden, anstatt mal zu schauen, ob man so etwas überhaupt so ausdrücken würde.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Für mich klingen all die Vorschläge wie falsche Übersetzungen.
> Man müsste schon sehr eng befreundet sein, um solche Imperative zu verwenden.


Woher weißt Du, dass das nicht der Fall ist?

"Hey, Mary. You look cold !" klingt doch danach, oder?


----------



## kalamazoo

Kajjo said:


> Für mich klingen all die Vorschläge wie falsche Übersetzungen. Im Amerikanischen werden viel mehr solcher Imperative verwendet als im Deutschen. Wir lernen das allenfalls jetzt aus synchronisierten Filmen, aber wirklich idiomatisch finde ich das nicht.


 I don't see this as particularly "Amerikanisch."  It's pretty standard English as far as I know, and I wouldn't be surprised to hear an Australian or a British person saying the same thing.


----------



## Kajjo

kalamazoo said:


> I don't see this as particularly "Amerikanisch." It's pretty standard English as far as I know, and I wouldn't be surprised to hear an Australian or a British person saying the same thing.


Sure, but that was not my point. My focus lay on the fact that such imperative are not typical for German. I just said American, because dubbed American movies and TV shows swap over to us much more than British or Australian.



JClaudeK said:


> "Hey, Mary. You look cold !" klingt doch danach, oder?


"You look" ist NOT an imperative, just because there is an exclamation mark at the end. I meant these suggestions:

_Hier, zieh dir das an!
Leg dir das um!_

Maybe a rather rude mother might say their stubborn children but can you really imagine a man telling this to a woman he wants to flirt with or just kind about it? I cannot.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> "You look" ist NOT an imperative, just because there is an exclamation mark at the end. I meant these suggestions:
> 
> _Hier, zieh dir das an!
> Leg dir das um!_


Natürlich nicht! 

"Hey, Mary. You look cold !" habe ich als Anzeichen der Vertrautheit zitiert.


----------



## anahiseri

*frieren * finde ich viel besser al "kalt aussehen". Noch eine Variante:
Du scheinst ja richtig  zu frieren! Hier, zieh das über!


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> _Hier, zieh dir das an!
> Leg dir das um!_


 Would a "mal" sufficiently soften the request?

_Hier, zieh dir das mal an!
Leg dir das mal um!_

How about "doch mal"?

_Hier, zieh dir das doch mal an!
Leg dir das doch mal um!_


----------



## anahiseri

Oder mal anders, und kürzer.  Nur sieben Silben, wie der  englische Text.
Aber du frierst ja!  Zieh mal über!
(Ich glaube, das Objekt können wir fallen lassen in so einer dringenden Situation)


----------



## Piotr_WRF

anahiseri said:


> Oder mal anders, und kürzer.  Nur sieben Silben, wie der  englische Text.
> Aber du frierst ja!  Zieh mal über!
> (Ich glaube, das Objekt können wir fallen lassen in so einer dringenden Situation)


Ich glaub nicht. _Zieh mal über_ ohne ein Objekt klingt nicht idiomatisch.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

elroy said:


> Would a "mal" sufficiently soften the request?
> 
> _Hier, zieh dir das mal an!
> Leg dir das mal um!_
> 
> How about "doch mal"?
> 
> _Hier, zieh dir das doch mal an!
> Leg dir das doch mal um!_


With _mal_ only it would indeed soften the request. With _doch mal_ however, it would sound harsher, almost like a complaint.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Piotr_WRF said:


> With _mal_ only it would indeed soften the request. With _doch mal_ however, it would sound harsher, almost like a complaint.


Ich hätte vermutet, dass es genau andersrum ist. Es hängt natürlich sehr von der Intonation ab.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Ja, richtig, im ersten Fall, _zieh dir *das* mal an,_ würde ich _das_ betonen. Im zweiten Fall, _zieh dir das *doch* mal an_, bedeutet eine Betonung auf _doch_ einen Vorwurf.
EDIT: _Doch_ ist unbetont und eine Partikel, die hier Ungeduld ausdrücken soll.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Piotr_WRF said:


> Im zweiten Fall, _zieh dir das *doch* mal an_, bedeutet eine Betonung auf _doch_ einen Vorwurf.


Würdest du denn das ›doch‹ betonen? Ich glaube, elroy meinte die *Modalpartikel* ›doch‹ (immer unbetont!) und nicht die Konjunktion ›doch‹, vgl. hier:
Das ist ja X! vs. Das ist doch X!


----------



## Kajjo

anahiseri said:


> Zieh mal über!


That doesn't work at all. That sounds gibberish.



Kajjo said:


> Man müsste schon sehr eng befreundet sein, um solche Imperative zu verwenden. Normalerweise würde man doch eher fragen "Ist dir kalt? Möchtest du dir was überziehen? Soll ich dir meine Jacke leihen? Soll ich dir eine Fleecejacke holen?" oder irgend so was. Aber wer sagt dann einfach "Hier! Zieh das über!" Wir sind doch nicht beim Militär.


Honestly, everyone! Who would use imperatives in this situation and who would use questions?


----------



## bearded

bearded said:


> Hey Mary, du frierst doch! Hier, zieh das an.


Als ich Obiges vorschlug, dachte ich eigentlich daran, was ein deutscher Mann  zu seiner Frau sagen würde.  In dem Kontext wäre ein anderer Name (z.B. Gudrun statt Mary ) vielleicht geeigneter.  In meinen Ohren klingt der Ausdruck eher liebevoll/fürsorglich als '_rude_' oder 'militärisch'.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> In meinen Ohren klingt der Ausdruck eher liebevoll/fürsorglich als 'rude'


Ich kann mir das einfach nicht im realen Leben vorstellen. Ein fürsorglicher Mann mag seiner Frau eine Fleecejacke oder Pullover reichen und vielleicht "hier" oder "bitte" sagen. Aber sie ist kein kleines Kind und braucht keine Anweisung. Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, auch noch so liebevoll zu meiner Freundin zu sagen "Hier, zieh dir das an!". Das klingt einfach nach Militär und Befehl und passt nicht. Für mich sind das alles erzwungene Übersetzungen aus dem Amerikanischem, weil synchronisierte Filme halt irgendwas an der Stelle sagen müssen.

_Dir ist kalt, oder? Möchtest du? <und bietet einen Pullover an>
Hey, du musst ja frieren. Willst du was überziehen / willst du einen/meinen Pullover haben?_


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> _Dir ist kalt, oder? Möchtest du? <und bietet einen Pullover an>
> Hey, du musst ja frieren. Willst du was überziehen / willst du einen/meinen Pullover haben?_



Stimmt, das wäre angebrachter als die "Befehlsform".


Kajjo said:


> Für mich sind das alles erzwungene Übersetzungen aus dem Amerikanischem


Davon bin ich weniger überzeugt. Die Amerikaner haben sicher _auch_ andere Ausdrucksweisen als den Imperatif ...... !




anahiseri said:


> Zieh mal über!
> 
> 
> Kajjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't work at all.
Click to expand...


----------



## kalamazoo

In English, I don't think a statement like "Here, put this on" sounds necessarily militaristic or peremptory.  Of course it might if it were said in a very firm loud tone, like an order, but it would also be a pretty ordinary thing to say in normal speech to anyone. You could also say something like "here, why don't you put this on," making it a suggestion rather than an imperative, but there is nothing wrong with the imperative either and it doesn't really need softening, although the 'here' is kind of softening.


----------



## Kajjo

kalamazoo said:


> In English, I don't think a statement like "Here, put this on" sounds necessarily militaristic or peremptory.


I hope it doesn't because it is very frequent. It's just the German translation that carries a strange command.


----------



## kalamazoo

Literal translations can be misleading sometimes. The right words but the wrong flavor. It's good for those of us who are attempting to learn German to realize that a simple imperative that sounds okay in English might take on a very different tone in German!  One of many pitfalls, I am sure.


----------



## Kajjo

kalamazoo said:


> Literal translations can be misleading sometimes. The right words but the wrong flavor.


Exactly. Flavor and connotation all "between the lines" is quite often different, even if the message itself is very close.

What's more, trying to get a "close translation" often misses how natives really express such an idea. Yes, it is often possible to translate quite closely and it will work somehow, but it's not what I would say naturally when not thinking about translation, but would be in a similar situation in real life.


----------



## kalamazoo

So the literal translation might be misleading the German audiences to think that Americans are barking militaristic orders at people all the time!  But that's not really what we are doing.   I always take subtitles with a grain of salt (as we say).


----------



## Kajjo

kalamazoo said:


> So the literal translation might be misleading the German audiences to think that Americans are barking militaristic orders at people all the time! But that's not really what we are doing. I always take subtitles with a grain of salt (as we say).


Don't worry, it doesn't sound harsh in English. But the literal translation would sound not perfectly natural and a bit to imperative.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kajjo said:


> What's more, trying to get a "close translation" often misses how natives really express such an idea.


Stimmt, wörtliche Übersetzungen sind nur selten möglich. Normalerweise besteht das Übersetzen aus zwei Schritten:


> Was bedeutet dieser Satz? Im Kopf, nicht auf dem Papier erzeugt [der Übersetzer] sich … eine vollständige Bedeutung des Satzes … Als Zweites stellt er die entscheidende Frage, …: Und wie sagt man das nun auf Deutsch? Da die Sprachen einzelne Bedeutungen mit ganz verschiedenen Mitteln ausdrücken, muss er sich an diesem Punkt oft von den Wörtern, der Idiomatik und der Grammatik des Originals lösen.
> Herman Melvilles Moby-Dick, zweimal sehr verschieden neu übersetzt | Von Dieter E. Zimmer
> he knew more bookfuls than anybody else


>Da die Sprachen einzelne Bedeutungen mit ganz verschiedenen Mitteln ausdrücken:
Eines der Mittel im Deutschen (eine der Eigenheiten des Deutschen) sind die Modalpartikeln. Was im Englischen durch die Intonation geschieht, geschieht im Deutschen durch Intonation und (oft) durch Modalpartikeln. Konkret: Die Aufforderung im Ausgangssatz hört sich (im Englischen) durch die Intonation normal an und nicht wie ein gebrüllter Befehl. Im Deutschen ist die Intonation ebenfalls wichtig und durch den Einsatz von Modalpartikeln hat man zusätzlich die Möglichkeit, die Aussage (noch weiter) „abzutönen“/ abzuschwächen.


elroy said:


> Hier, zieh dir das doch mal an!
> Leg dir das doch mal um!


  
[Die Ausrufungszeichen könnte man hier getrost weglassen.]

Aber das ist natürlich nicht die einzige Möglichkeit. Vielleicht sind Kajjos Vorschläge noch besser.


----------



## kalamazoo

Kind of off topic but once my daughter and I went to see an American movie in Istanbul with Turkish subtitles.    Several times, we were the only two people in the theatre that understood a joke, or at least the only two people that laughed.


----------

